# Birger and the bantam rooster



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

Birger has been doing really well, given his age with all the animals in his pasture. When he was first introduced to the ducks he went chasing after them and created quiet a ruckus but after being scolded not to hurt the ducks he has left them alone. The chickens he seems fine with but the bantam rooster is like his rabbit in a greyhound track. I have watched him calmly walk past all the chickens and ducks with his head down until he reaches the rooster. Then he charges and the rooster flies and runs and makes a great game of it. 
Today I was home sick and heard a commotion outside. My mother-in-law had let Birger out of his space in the morning when she was outside doing some chores and didn't put him away. Anyways I heard the sound of chicken chasing I got up and looked out into the pasture to see Birger standing in one spot slowly wagging his tail. I went down to the pasture sure I'd find a dead chicken. When I went into the pasture Birger came to greet me and I walked over to where he has been standing and sure enough there was the rooster. Birger kept nosing it and I pushed him away expressing my displeasure with him for killing the rooster. I made multiple attempts to pick it up with Birger trying to be a part of things. After picking up the rooster I noticed he was still alive. I put the rooster in the coop so I could put Birger away before checking him for injuries. As soon as I turned my back he shot out of the coop and started running towards the tall plants, Birger of course giving chase.

I got Birger redirected and he stopped chasing the rooster and I was able to get him back in his spot. And the rooster doesn't seem to be harmed in anyway.

So this makes me think that Birger is in fact trying to play with the rooster which I don't want but he didn't hurt it so I'm guessing that's a positive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least this time. Dogs and cats like to play with things to death. Glad he didn't kill him.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad he ended up being ok and Birger doesn’t have that mark against him!
My grandma had a cow dog who would herd the chickens over to a different dog who wasn’t lose… the chickens would be out of his reach but scared to death. Literally, they’d have a heart attack or something.

I had to use a dead chicken to hit a dog with several times. Seemed to help stop that behavior.
I also know of someone who tied a dead chicken to their dog and left it on him for 3 days and they said that cured him as well.

hopefully you don’t have to end up with anything dead to resort to either of those tho!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad you got there in time to save the rooster. They can play small animals to death, and it’s a much less merciful end than if they’re trying to kill it (which is usually quick). 

Don’t worry, it doesn’t mean he’s doing poorly as a LGD. It means he’s a puppy that needs renewed firm, and extremely clear rules on what’s expected. Sometimes we need to go back a step or two and do refreshers. It happens. 

I’d do a lot of work with him on leash with the rooster. Correct anything other than relaxed energy. It could be as subtle as perked ears or focused eyes. Correct the dog for even that. Even if the rooster runs, makes noise, flaps wings, the dog is allowed one reaction and only one reaction, calm disinterest.


----------



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

I've been home sick the last two days so I've spent a good amount of time out in the pasture with Birger. I watched him today slowly and nonchalantly walk between the duck like they weren't even there. I gave him lot of praise and we spent time in the hillside watching the goats. 

It would be a lot easier if I could work with him on a leash but he is deathly afraid of it. I'm hoping my new LGD addition who is leash trained will run off on him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------

